# HCG 250ui or 500ui?



## JCBourne (Feb 13, 2011)

I did 250ui my first cycle, been reading about doing 500ui a week, what do you guys do?

Also, my HCG is 5000ui, so i'd mix 5mL of water to get .25mL to 250ui shot correct?


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 13, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> I did 250ui my first cycle, been reading about doing 500ui a week, what do you guys do?
> 
> Also, my HCG is 5000ui, so i'd mix 5mL of water to get .25mL to 250ui shot correct?


 
I use 500iu x2 a week, when I mix I mix half, meaning, 5000iu of HCG I would use 2.5ml of Bacteriostatic Water, then when you go to fill your slin pin fill it to the 25 mark and you will have 500iu. I just dont like shooting more than I have to just to get the 500iu. I hope this helps you!


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Feb 13, 2011)

500iu per week


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 13, 2011)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> 500iu per week


 
I would agree with this amount if you are doing less than 250mg of test a week for TRT! But if you are doing more than that I personally would start at 500iu x 2 per week!


----------



## MDR (Feb 13, 2011)

I use 500 2X per week.


----------



## bccs (Feb 13, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> I would agree with this amount if you are doing less than 250mg of test a week for TRT! But if you are doing more than that I personally would start at 500iu x 2 per week!



Why would you use HCG while on TRT...also everything I have read says that over 500iu a week can desensitize the leydig cells to the lutenizing hormone signal.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 13, 2011)

bccs said:


> Why would you use HCG while on TRT...also everything I have read says that over 500iu a week can desensitize the leydig cells to the lutenizing hormone signal.


 
While I was only using test injections for TRT my testies shrunk! Now this did take about a year or so of injecting 150mg of cyp every 6 days! The doctor said to use 500iu of HCG twice a week, I had great recovery and now that I upped my test dose to around 750mg a week I'm still using 1000iu's a week with no probs!
Most readings I have done says to try and take 100iu a day for the week, therefore = 700iu's a week! They also were testing like 2500-5000iu's compared to 700iu's, I don't believe 1000iu's will desensitize the leydig cells to the lutenizing hormone signal, but again I am NO chemist or scientist.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 13, 2011)

I found a real good read on this subject, I might try a different schedule of my HCG to see if it will still work, gonna have to get a little more input before I try something different but here's the link!  

Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (HCG) Unraveled


----------



## cutright (Feb 13, 2011)

Testosterone-Induced gonadotropin suppression tends to cause atrophy of the testes and decreases intratesticular testosterone. In other words, when a male administers testosterone his testes shrink because they are suppressed. A simple way to restore ITT levels and maintain the mass of the testes is to administer HCG during testosterone treatment. During a study it was determined that HCG is dose dependant and that approximately 300iu HCG taken every other day restored ITT levels. This is 1,050iu HCG weekly. I recommend 500iu twice weekly while on testosterone treatment. On a very heavy cycle a third dose of 500iu could be added but that is typically not needed. HCG will not only keep ITT levels and the mass of the testes normal but will also aid in keeping the male fertile. 


WRITTEN BY HEAVYIRON...


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry I ment I did 500ui a week. Was thinking of doing 1000ui a week. I really need to stop writing threads late at night. 

Do I have water to Hcg ratio correct for .25mL per 250ui?


----------



## Crank (Feb 13, 2011)

i let im shrink until my cycle is almost done  

after my last test shot i start with 500 x2 a week for 3 weeks. 


but i get complaints of chunky cum when they are raisiins so i may bust out my hcg and clomid for some fun! lmao!


----------



## bigedawg23 (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah well, i'm basically asking the same question on a different thread so now I'm really confused as the mixture rate. I was told that if I take my vial of HCG 5000 iu's & the other vial that comes with it that should give me 1cc/ml or maybe a little more. Finish adding enough B water to make 2cc/ml and use a slin pin to draw back to the 2 and that would be 500 iu's??? So I'm not the best at math conversions and shit like that so is there an easy way to explain this? If so, please share....


----------



## Crank (Feb 13, 2011)

adding 1 cc will give you 500iu at the first click

(10 clicks on a slin piin= 500iu at each click gives u the 5,000iu total) get it?


----------



## bigedawg23 (Feb 13, 2011)

that does sound simple...so mix 2gether the 2 vials- HCG powder + solvent and then add 1cc of B. water. Pull back 1 click or to the number 1 and that's 500iu's..So did I read that right?


----------



## Crank (Feb 13, 2011)

nope. the solvent should be 1cc... (10 clicks ont he slin pin) 

i throught eh solvent away and just use 1 cc of bac.


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 13, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Sorry I ment I did 500ui a week. Was thinking of doing 1000ui a week. I really need to stop writing threads late at night.
> 
> Do I have water to Hcg ratio correct for .25mL per 250ui?



 responses get reps.


----------



## Repo (Feb 14, 2011)

I do 500iu twice a week - after the 5000iu vial is done I take one week off and repeat.

Remember to stop hcg four days prior to starting SERM going into pct - if doing so.

I love hcg - and so do my BALLS


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 14, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> responses get reps.


 
With 5000iu of HCG I would use 2.5ml of Bacteriostatic Water, then when you go to fill your slin pin fill it to the 25 mark and you will have 500iu. I just dont like shooting more than I have to just to get the 500iu. If you want 250iu then fill your slin pin to 12.5! I hope this helps you! 

Are you using a slin pin or regular pins?


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 14, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> I use 500iu x2 a week, when I mix I mix half, meaning, 5000iu of HCG I would use 2.5ml of Bacteriostatic Water, then when you go to fill your slin pin fill it to the 25 mark and you will have 500iu. I just dont like shooting more than I have to just to get the 500iu. I hope this helps you!



im the same here, i like it less concentrated, and 1000iu a week imo


----------



## chevyman (Feb 14, 2011)

Repo said:


> I do 500iu twice a week - after the 5000iu vial is done I take one week off and repeat.
> 
> Remember to stop hcg four days prior to starting SERM going into pct - if doing so.
> 
> I love hcg - and so do my BALLS


 
so is it 5 weeks on then one off and repeat for your entire cycle? If I just drop the test dose back to a normal trt dose (200mg cyp) then would 250iu x2 a week for 5 weeks then off one week and repeat still be a good protocol?


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 15, 2011)

chevyman said:


> so is it 5 weeks on then one off and repeat for your entire cycle? If I just drop the test dose back to a normal trt dose (200mg cyp) then would 250iu x2 a week for 5 weeks then off one week and repeat still be a good protocol?


 
My doctor as many on here is also doing 500iu's x 2 a week, thats doing TRT at 200mg of cyp a week! I have bumped my test up to 750mg a week and I am still only using 1000iu's a week!


----------



## Pain (Feb 15, 2011)

*HCG dosage weekly and PCT*



GymRat707 said:


> Sorry I ment I did 500ui a week. Was thinking of doing 1000ui a week. I really need to stop writing threads late at night.
> 
> Do I have water to Hcg ratio correct for .25mL per 250ui?


 
Hey GymRat707 thanks for your reply and here is one for you

Directions from HRT clinic Mix 2 MLs of BAC water to 10000 IU's
You take 10-IUmark =250IU in reality 4x a week during cycle. Then 40-IU mark=2000-IU in reality for forst five days of PCT then 20-IU mark=1000 IUs in reality for ten days PCT used with 15 days of 51mg of Clomithene.

 I have used this dosage for several Protocols There has never been any problems with the dosing. Or measurements. These marks work with 100 IU (1cc) and  50 IU (.5cc)pins

I am happy with the results. I hope this was helpful! So is the wife!!

Also--HMG is a great alternative as you use 75IU weekly during cycle and the same PCT for 2-4 weeks. depends on needs.--

Also--GnRH (Triptorelin) (100mcg) Within 1 month, the patient's serum testosterone was in the normal range, and he reported a return to normal energy and libido. 

I have almost have enough posts to PM back and forth. I look forward to that.

PAIN
Pain is weakness leaving the body and mind.


----------

